# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Hotwire Robotics Club, Aumsville, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Website - hotwirerobotics.com

youtube.com/hotwirerobotics

vimeo.com/hotwirerobotics2990

facebook.com/HotwireRobotics

twitter.com/Hotwire2990

----------


## Airicist

Hotwire Capital Event
May 10, 2013




> On may 9th, Hotwire Robotics went to visit the Oregon State Capital building to help promote STEM fields in school districts.

----------

